# pork n beans



## windblown (Apr 18, 2011)

does anyone have a good recipe for pork and beans like the kind you get in the can would like to make some and maybe can my own when I get a different stove thanks


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Years ago, someone on HT asked this same question, so I worked on a recipe that tastes like Bush's baked beans. Of course, being the packrat that I am, I still had it on my documents. 

*Baked Beans Like Bush's*

1 pound Navy beans (or great northern) 
1 pound smoky bacon (I used my own that I cured and smoked) 
1/2 cup brown sugar (I used light brown, but dark would be even better) 
2 Tablespoons of prepared mustard (like French's) 
1/2 t. salt 
1 small onion, diced, or 1/2 t. onion powder 
1/4 t. black pepper 
1 t. paprika (for color) 

Pick through beans, wash, cover with water and cook until tender, adding more water as necessary. Once beans are tender, allow to continue cooking until water has cooked down and broth is thickened, being careful not to scorch. 

Cut bacon into pieces. In another pan, cook bacon until crisp. Remove from pan with slotted spoon and add bacon to beans. 

Stir in remaining ingredients, pour into greased baking dish and bake, at 350, about 1 to 1 1/2 hours. 

If you want to make these with maple flavor, you can add some maple syrup (I'd guess about 1/4 cup). If you like, you can, also, add a little liquid smoke (about 1/2 t.).


----------

